# ¿ Cómo ha logrado Roberto Gamboa que borren el hilo sobre opiniones sobre su máster ?



## Malaga Boy 22 (31 Jul 2020)

Hola Foristas.

Soy un malagueño que vive en la playa.


Qué ha pasado con el hilo que me han dicho que hablaba sobre las opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa y su máster de Trafficker Digital. El máster lo hace en su Instituto de Tráfico Online

El hilo tenia mas de 100.000 visitas y más de 900 comentarios.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/opiniones-sobre-roberto-gamboa.1165393/


Ajunto captura de hilo que ya no existe...







¿ Qué ha pasado ?


----------



## La-7 (31 Jul 2020)

ha tapado el hilo con el humo que vende... normal que no lo encuentres.


----------



## luismarple (31 Jul 2020)

Puede que el op le haya cambiado el nombre.

Y además opino que el curso de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroido


----------



## Malaga Boy 22 (31 Jul 2020)

Cómo ?


----------



## luismarple (31 Jul 2020)

Malaga Boy 22 dijo:


> Cómo ?



El que crea un hilo le puede cambiar el nombre, no es tan complicado. 

O eso o Roberto Gamboa ha tirado de abogados y al primer burofax a calvopez se le han caído las pelotas al suelo.


----------



## escanciador de semen (31 Jul 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> O eso o Roberto Gamboa ha tirado de abogados y al primer burofax a calvopez se le han caído las pelotas al suelo.



No hombre, no, Calopez jamás haría eso.


----------



## Intop (1 Ago 2020)

REDCAP dijo:


> No hombre, no, Calopez jamás haría eso.



Nunca! Jamás!!

Calvopez se bajo los pantalones y los gallumbos hace ya bastante tiempo. Ahora administra el foro en pelotas desde su doritocueva y contando billetes con el rabo, no tanto como Ilitri en FC pero ya se levanta un buen extra. Burbuja tiene más anuncios que telecirco en prime time y ahora con la sección del coronavirus famoso estará duplicando ingresos fácilmente.

Ahora una lanza pequeña a su favor. Casi todos haríais lo mismo en su lugar. Cuando hay buen cash de por medio para poder sufragar los Doritos premium no te metes en berenjenales cuando llega un requerimiento de cualquier mierdiabogado, del CNI o del propio Simon para que pongas firme a todos los sologripistas. Les das acceso y que hagan lo que quieran con tal de que la vaca siga dando leche.


----------



## Mercadero (1 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> El que crea un hilo le puede cambiar el nombre, no es tan complicado.
> 
> O eso o Roberto Gamboa ha tirado de abogados y al primer burofax a calvopez se le han caído las pelotas al suelo.




El hilo no éxiste, buscalo veras como no está.


----------



## elepwr (1 Ago 2020)

Maletín


----------



## casiloveo (2 Ago 2020)

Ohhh... no me lo puedo creer, esto sería una mierda de foro si se permitiera borrar hilos, que además son de utilidad para la gente, para no ser engañados por fraudes como el de Roberto Gamboa.


----------



## kiryan (4 Ago 2020)

en verdad es buena gente


----------



## ulipulido (4 Ago 2020)

En serio ha desaparecido el hilo donde 900 respuestas demostraban el EL CURSO TRAFFIKER de ROBERTO GAMBOA es una pseudo estafa?

Deberias buscar mejor, pon en el buscador: ROBERTO GAMBOA ESTAFA

MASTER ROBERTO GAMBOA TIMO

CURSO TRAFFIKER ROBERTO GAMBOA ESTAFA

Con alguno de estos términos fijo que aparece


----------



## El Disidente (4 Ago 2020)

Lo cual solo evidencia la estafa subyacente que intenta ocultar?


----------



## bondiappcc (5 Ago 2020)

Pagando, san Pedro canta.


----------



## DiscusGlider (5 Ago 2020)

Llevo poco tiempo en este foro y ya veo el montón de mierda que es, encima rellendo de publicidda


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Ago 2020)

Lo chaparon por opiniones como esta:


> Hola. Por fin me he decidido a escribir por aquí. Ante todo aceptaré todas vuestras críticas , pero es hora de hablar.
> 
> Soy alumno de la 5ª edición del "máster"- estafa de Roberto Gamboa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atrasado de mi tiempo (7 Ago 2020)

El autor del hilo era un cagón. En su momento ya le cambió el nombre y ahora se habrá acojonado por cualquier tontería y lo habrá borrado,


----------



## Kapitoh (7 Ago 2020)

Pero si solo por el apellido ya deberia oler raro. Es como si viniese un tio que se llamase Paco Pancetas


----------



## curvilineo (7 Ago 2020)

Baia baia que papaya!


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (8 Ago 2020)

¿Cómo hará para que borren este artículo?

El informático que capta a "españoles infelices" para convertirlos en 'traffickers': "Parece una secta"

Ah, y portada en meneame.

Al menos el rojerío mugroso va a estar prevenido.


----------



## Expat (8 Ago 2020)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> ¿Cómo hará para que borren este artículo?
> 
> El informático que capta a "españoles infelices" para convertirlos en 'traffickers': "Parece una secta"
> 
> ...



Genial que se vaya destapando a ese estafador.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Ago 2020)

El informático que capta a "españoles infelices" para convertirlos en 'traffickers': "Parece una secta"


----------



## QueNoMeCalloNiMuerto (9 Ago 2020)

Un poquito de historia nunca viene mal


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Ago 2020)

El artículo de eldiario.es se ha quedado corto, pero mejor algo que nada.

Es una estafa.
Cuando compras por 5000€ algo que cuesta como mucho 200€ por culpa de técnicas psicológicas de marketing debería considerarse una estafa.

Por cierto, tengo ganas de ver que beneficio neto le dio la empresa en 2019.
Si en 2018 fue 832k en 2019 seguramente sea el doble o triple.

Eso sí, a este pájaro Hacienda tenia que hacerle una inspección que tiene mucho empleado como falso autónomo.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (9 Ago 2020)

Un vendemotos, abundan como setas...


----------



## luismarple (9 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El artículo de eldiario.es se ha quedado corto, pero mejor algo que nada.
> 
> Es una estafa.
> Cuando compras por 5000€ algo que cuesta como mucho 200€ por culpa de técnicas psicológicas de marketing debería considerarse una estafa.
> ...



El beneficio neto es el que el dueño quiere que tenga. Si tu empresa genera un beneficio de 1 millón y no te da la gana de pagar todos esos impuestos, compras un coche de empresa de 250.000 euros, una sede de 800.000 y ese año la empresa todavía da pérdidas.

Por cierto, dónde ves el beneficio neto que da una empresa?


----------



## luismarple (9 Ago 2020)

DiscusGlider dijo:


> Llevo poco tiempo en este foro y ya veo el montón de mierda que es, encima rellendo de publicidda



llevas poco tiempo??? llevas desde 2012, hijoputa!!!


----------



## DiscusGlider (9 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> llevas poco tiempo??? llevas desde 2012, hijoputa!!!



Juaas, bueno en 2012 me metí porque un colega me dijo que estaba muy guay, pero estaba centrado en acabar la carrera y no le pillé el punto. 

Ahora como el posible que entre la semana que viene y diciembre, me vaya a la puta calle, estoy por aquí intentando aprender algo, si es posible, que no lo sé. Si no le voy a dar duro a lo de varillero, porque lo de trafiker no lo veo.


----------



## kikelab (18 Ago 2020)

quien se ha bajado los pantalones y porque
saludos


----------



## luismarple (18 Ago 2020)

kikelab dijo:


> quien se ha bajado los pantalones y porque
> saludos



Pues se ha bajado los pantalones la empresa dueña del foro y el por qué es muy sencillo: porque no tiene nada que ganar.

Roberto Gamboa busca un abogado random, el abogado manda un burofax a la empresa dueña del foro diciendo que le están difamando y el dueño del foro en lugar de pagar a un abogado, enviar una respuesta y poder tener que perder una mañana en un juicio en el que lo mismo le meten una multa por difamación, borra el puto hilo y pasa de todo.

Qué harías tú?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> El beneficio neto es el que el dueño quiere que tenga. Si tu empresa genera un beneficio de 1 millón y no te da la gana de pagar todos esos impuestos, compras un coche de empresa de 250.000 euros, una sede de 800.000 y ese año la empresa todavía da pérdidas.
> 
> Por cierto, dónde ves el beneficio neto que da una empresa?



Siento contradecirte pero si la empresa compra una sede de 800.000€ no va a poder imputarse un gasto de 800.000€, sino solamente de 8000€, que es el tope de amortizacion de una construccion, por tanto va a encontrarse con un buen problema de liquidez cuando le toque pagar los impuestos correspondientes a los 792000 euros restantes

Lo del coche de empresa 'ya tal', que en hacienda son especialmente retorcidos interpretando a su antojo las normativas, el estado de derecho no existe dentro de hacienda.

Por cierto, te envie hace unos dias un privado, quiza ni lo hayas visto


----------



## luismarple (18 Ago 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Siento contradecirte pero si la empresa compra una sede de 800.000€ no va a poder imputarse un gasto de 800.000€, sino solamente de 8000€, que es el tome de amortizacion de una construccion, por tanto va a encontrarse con un buen problema de liquidez cuando le toque pagar los impuestos correspondientes a los 792000 euros restantes
> 
> Lo del coche de empresa 'ya tal', que en hacienda son especialmente retorcidos interpretando a su antojo las normativas, el estado de derecho no existe dentro de hacienda.
> 
> Por cierto, te envie hace unos dias un privado, quiza ni lo hayas visto



Reenviame porfa, que no he visto nada


----------



## euriborfree (18 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Reenviame porfa, que no he visto nada



Echa un ojo a https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conversations/


----------



## makaveli_sano (18 Ago 2020)

he visto 3 segundos del tipejo este y he parado..ha dicho "no creo en las universidades, ya que CREO que no preparan a la gente para el mundo real",
¿entonces propones hacer tu master de mierda que encima cuesta 5000 pavos?

vete a tomar por culo hijo de puta, con un master en Big Data/Data Science trabajo no te faltaría


----------



## Kokola (24 Ago 2020)

Joder! Por fin he encontrado algo de valor!! Todas las críticas eran sospechosamente positivas y ninguna negativa!!! Gracias por este foro!!
Por cierto, alguien me puede decir dónde puedo encontrar recursos serios sobre Trafficker o cómo empezar poco a poco a trabajar con internet/Facebook/Instagram y ganar "algo" de money?? No me explico bien, pero espero que me entendáis... No pretendo ganar una burrada como dicen los másters y recursos más publicitados de los amigos que habéis puesto, pero sí aprender a montarme algo en internet.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda cracks!

Por cierto, me ha costado mucho encontrar esta web! Debería estar mucho más arriba en Google! Ahorráis mucha pasta a la gente (cómo a mí)!


----------



## euriborfree (25 Ago 2020)

hay muchos cursos de marketing digital en sitios como el propio Youtube, o en Udemy, eduonix, Platzi y otros sitios de cursos online, no son dificiles de encontrar, incluso puedes encontrar cursos en algunos populares sitios de descargas aunque te aviso que la descarga de alguno de esos cursos no es legal, si que he notado que tambien para llenar sus listados tambien meten cursos que estan gratis en otros sitios.

Hay sitios donde puedes encontrar cursos de pago que ponen gratuitos durante 24h, sitios como DiscUdemy.com - Free Udemy Courses o Freebies Global - Free Udemy, BitDegree, Skillshare & More Online Courses Udemy Coupon and Free Online Courses y otros, son ofertas legales, a veces para promocionarse ponen el curso gratis unas horas para que se apunte mucha gente, cuando veas algo que te interese lanzate de cabeza antes de que se agote (a veces van por tiempo, a veces por numero de apuntados)

En estos sitios hay cursos de todas las tematicas y entre ellas el marketing digital.

Mi consejo respecto a Udemy, si ves un curso que te interesa y por ejemplo vale 199€, no lo compres, espera unos dias, mira la pagina de vez en cuando y tarde o temprano te saldra una oferta mas barata por el mismo curso, yo he visto cursos bajar de 199 a 11.99


----------



## Kokola (25 Ago 2020)

Kokola dijo:


> Joder! Por fin he encontrado algo de valor!! Todas las críticas eran sospechosamente positivas y ninguna negativa!!! Gracias por este foro!!
> Por cierto, alguien me puede decir dónde puedo encontrar recursos serios sobre Trafficker o cómo empezar poco a poco a trabajar con internet/Facebook/Instagram y ganar "algo" de money?? No me explico bien, pero espero que me entendáis... No pretendo ganar una burrada como dicen los másters y recursos más publicitados de los amigos que habéis puesto, pero sí aprender a montarme algo en internet.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda cracks!
> ...



Con lo de info por internet, además de cursos/formaciones que me podáis recomendar, también me refería si podéis recomedarme autores o bloggers que pueda seguir mediantes libros/blogs/podcasts que no sean estafa de los que se aprenda de verdad y no ha ser el tío más entusiasmado del mundo.

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Kokola (25 Ago 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> hay muchos cursos de marketing digital en sitios como el propio Youtube, o en Udemy, eduonix, Platzi y otros sitios de cursos online, no son dificiles de encontrar, incluso puedes encontrar cursos en algunos populares sitios de descargas aunque te aviso que la descarga de alguno de esos cursos no es legal, si que he notado que tambien para llenar sus listados tambien meten cursos que estan gratis en otros sitios.
> 
> Hay sitios donde puedes encontrar cursos de pago que ponen gratuitos durante 24h, sitios como DiscUdemy.com - Free Udemy Courses o Freebies Global - Free Udemy, BitDegree, Skillshare & More Online Courses Udemy Coupon and Free Online Courses y otros, son ofertas legales, a veces para promocionarse ponen el curso gratis unas horas para que se apunte mucha gente, cuando veas algo que te interese lanzate de cabeza antes de que se agote (a veces van por tiempo, a veces por numero de apuntados)
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info!!! Lo buscaré. Algún autor de marketing digital que me recomiendes? Algún curso en concreto? Parto de cero cero....
Uno de los motivos de saber autores buenos es para tirarme en plancha a por los recursos que publique (libros, blogs, cursos, másters, YouTube, podcasts...) ese autor, porque lamentablemente me fijé en 2 que están en el top10 de la lista y gracias qué os encontré que si no la hubiera liado buena.

Ah! Muy buen punto lo de Udemy!


----------



## euriborfree (25 Ago 2020)

habia en este foro otro hilo sobre el tema de Roberto Gamboa y en ese hilo se dieron enlaces a un curso de la propia Facebook enseñando como usar Facebook Ads, obviamente son los primeros interesados en que haya mas gente usandolos, tambien otro de google. Dichos hilos desaparecieron como lagrimas en la lluvia, quiza por obra y gracia de algun burrofax enviado al administrador del foro (ahora ya sabes porque no encuentras opiniones negativas, las eliminan bajo amenazas legales)

Facebook Blueprint

Hablas ingles? dale un vistazo a este sitio Home - Free Download Business - Internet Marketing Courses


----------



## Kokola (25 Ago 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> habia en este foro otro hilo sobre el tema de Roberto Gamboa y en ese hilo se dieron enlaces a un curso de la propia Facebook enseñando como usar Facebook Ads, obviamente son los primeros interesados en que haya mas gente usandolos, tambien otro de google. Dichos hilos desaparecieron como lagrimas en la lluvia, quiza por obra y gracia de algun burrofax enviado al administrador del foro (ahora ya sabes porque no encuentras opiniones negativas, las eliminan bajo amenazas legales)
> 
> Facebook Blueprint
> 
> Hablas ingles? dale un vistazo a este sitio Home - Free Download Business - Internet Marketing Courses



Ok, ok. Joder con los cabronesacaperrasinpiedad, miraré también los de inglés y todo el hilo. Estaba mirando ahora por el foro... 
Vamos entonces link que vea por aquí me lo bajo entero antes de que vengan los abusos de poder!

Muchas gracias again!


----------



## Gubelkian (25 Ago 2020)

Probablemente algunos comentarios difundían el odio. Por ahí es fácil atacar.


----------



## Kokola (25 Ago 2020)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Probablemente algunos comentarios difundían el odio. Por ahí es fácil atacar.



Pero es gente que ataca o que dice la verdad? Igual lo dice con palabras malsonantes, pero el fondo del mensaje es cierto. Seguro que hay muchos que con buenas palabras los eliminan.


----------



## Gubelkian (25 Ago 2020)

Kokola dijo:


> Pero es gente que ataca o que dice la verdad? Igual lo dice con palabras malsonantes, pero el fondo del mensaje es cierto. Seguro que hay muchos que con buenas palabras los eliminan.



Curiosamente el delito de odio en España pena la incitación al odio. No entra en si lo que se dice es cierto o es falso. Es decir, puedes acabar en la cárcel por decir algo totalmente cierto pero que el juez considere que incita al odio.

Igualmente puedes acabar en la cárcel por escribir una novela, es decir, un relato totalmente ficticio a la vista de todos, porque el juez aprecia que puede incitar al odio.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Ago 2020)

Mirad los vídeos denigrantes que hacen los alumnos estafados de Roberto Gamboa.


Para captar nuevos tontos que le paguen 5000€ al calvo cabrón.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (28 Ago 2020)

Uy. Encontré esto: 


Cuidado! Ooootra vez viene la semana Trafficker... Incluso a gente ya estafada nos sigue llegando el anuncio. Ni pagando se libra uno de esta mierda...


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (8 Sep 2020)

Bueno... El Calvo lo ha hecho de nuevo, ha bajado el video anterior. Aquí les paso una previa del próximo movimiento:


----------



## Thundercat (9 Sep 2020)

El informático que capta a "españoles infelices" para convertirlos en 'traffickers': "Parece una secta"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Sep 2020)

Jobar, qué gran hilo.

Mis respetos a todos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Sep 2020)

Un nuevo email de Roberto, alias "el calvo Gamboa:

Este tipo cada día es más sinverguenza, fijaos como siempre ataca a las emociones, ni siquiera menciona el temario. Lo que se aprenderá. Siempre vendiendo el sueño de riqueza...

Título: Por qué el Máster Experto en Tráfico Online es barato 


“Rogamos indique a este mismo correo su aceptación lo antes posible”

Eran las once de la mañana y acababa de recibir un correo diciéndome que… ¡había aprobado!

Tenía mi plaza fija para trabajar como funcionario… “el resto de mi vida”

Sabía que mi camino no estaba allí desde muchos meses antes de recibir ese correo. Internet y las redes sociales eran mi futuro.

Pero aún así recibir ese email me hizo pensar en el coste que había pagado para conseguir un “empleo estable y seguro”.


Había estudiado 2 años para obtener el título de informático.


*Durante 1,5 años preparé el examen estudiando por las noches cuando salía de mi “trabajo normal”.*

En total 3,5 años de mi vida. 42 meses.

Un precio muy alto… demasiado

El coste que había pagado por conseguir un trabajo con el que no iba a disfrutar y no me iba a dar el estilo de vida que yo quería… había sido increíble.

Y del sueldo mensual que iba a cobrar prefiero no hablar… 

Aprendí que en la vida hay decisiones que tienen un precio mucho más alto de lo que parece… y que otras que parecen caras en realidad no lo son.

Por eso cuando algunas personas me dicen cosa como “Rober, el Máster es demasiado caro” o “Rober, es que no me lo puedo permitir” siempre digo lo mismo:

“El Máster Experto en Tráfico Online es la inversión más barata que puedes hacer para cambiar tu vida”


Cuando me oyen decir esto se quedan con los ojos como platos… pero su mirada cambia cuando les cuento por qué inscribirse en el Máster es la opción más barata segura y fiable para cambiar de profesión, proteger tu futuro y vivir una nueva vida.

Es posible que el precio sea una barrera para que estés conmigo dentro del Máster.

Lo entiendo. Es 100% normal.

Pero quiero que confíes en mí.

El Máster es mucho más de lo que imaginas. Y quiero demostrártelo.

Por eso he grabado un vídeo que quiero que veas.

Este es el enlace: Por qué el Máster de Tráfico Online es barato - Semana Trafficker®

Cambiará tu idea de lo que es barato y caro 

Feliz día
Rober

P.D. Recuerda que mañana miércoles la oportunidad de que te cuente paso a paso con todo detalle la estrategia y los secretos de la #SemanaTrafficker se habrá esfumado para siempre.

Si reservas tu entrevistas para acceder al Máster antes de las 23:59 horas de mañana el BONUS VIP será tuyo


----------



## luismarple (15 Sep 2020)

a ver, no os flipéis, es muy sencillo.

Imaginad que tenéis una página web. Y en esa página web habláis... de la cría de periquitos, de las jaulas más adecuadas, el alpiste más apropiado, los juguetes que se le puede poner... y un día en tu artículo sobre alpises para periquitos un tío pone un comentarios "el alpiste garcía es una puta mierda, está hecho a base de serrín y periódicos picados".

Tú sigues a lo tuyo y al de un mes te llega un burofax de un despacho de abogados solicitando que borres ese comentario inmediatamente o te meten un puro que te ponen de pie. Qué coño haríais vosotros? Yo, como mucho, llamaría al despacho para que me expliquen. Y un abogado muy sobrao y muy borde me diría que alpistes garcía está muy cabreado conmigo y que van a por mi, que está intentando parar la demanda pero que como no borre todo ya me enfrento a una demanda por daños y perjuicios por valor de 400.000 euros.

Que seguro que no prospera, y tal, pero ya te obligan a contratar un abogado, perder tiempo organizando la defensa, ir a juicio.... mira, borro el comentario y sigo a lo mío.


Así funciona el tema.


----------



## n_flamel (15 Sep 2020)

Hay dos hipótesis: maletín o burofax. 


Por cierto qué decían las opiniones? Alguna captura??


----------



## Thundercat (15 Sep 2020)

Da igual, se guarda una copia del jilo y se va reflotando jajajaja


----------



## no me creo nada (15 Sep 2020)

¿Por qué decís que no existe si el link del mensaje de inicio funciona? ¿Han restaurado el hilo, tal vez?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Sep 2020)

Al calvo Gamboa ya le están empezando a dejar malos comentarios en los anuncios, lógicamente criticando el precio exageradísimo.
Me apareció uno de los anuncios y decidí hacer captura de pantalla para demostrar que no todo es alegría y felicidad entorno al enano Gamboa.
Por supuesto esos comentarios serán borrados por el en las próximas horas.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 Oct 2021)

Malaga Boy 22 dijo:


> Hola Foristas.
> 
> Soy un malagueño que vive en la playa.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Yarará Guazú (19 Oct 2021)

Otro que llega y comienza a hablar del Gamboa, he contado como 5 ¿o son todos el mismo?.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (19 Oct 2021)

*Malaga Boy 22, @Elhombredede y @Calrosoc y oros recién llegados que andan por ahí, sois la misma persona, trabajáis en tándem o les paga el vendehumos de Gamboa*


----------



## ediedee (19 Oct 2021)

Malaga Boy 22 dijo:


> Hola Foristas.
> 
> Soy un malagueño que vive en la playa.
> 
> ...



Cada vez que me saltaba un anuncio de YouTube en el que salía él mi mente le ponía de fondo la voz de Gloria Serra, la de equipo de investigación.

"Se publicitaba en páginas de reproducción de vídeos online"

"Se hacía pasar por experto en Trafficking Digital"

"Estafaba a sus clientes, haciéndoles creer que les haría ganar millones"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Oct 2021)

Roberto Gamboa retaco, a ver si te tomas un Colacao para crecer


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (19 Dic 2021)

He abierto un hilo sobre otra academia que también ofrece un máster, alguien sabe si son serios?





__





Por qué han borrado el hilo sobre el máster de The Power MBA?


Estoy pensando en estudiar un curso online de marketing digital. He visto anuncios sobre el máster que ofrece The Power MBA. Me puse a buscar información en internet y vi que había un hilo abierto en este foro, pero cuando intenté entrar, resulta que ese hilo ya no existe. No sé por qué motivo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 Dic 2021)

Ahora pones en Google "opiniones de roberto gamboa" y solo te salen cosas positivas. El segundo resultado viviralmaximo, que para mí ha perdido toda credibilidad.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (19 Dic 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ahora pones en Google "opiniones de roberto gamboa" y solo te salen cosas positivas. El segundo resultado viviralmaximo, que para mí ha perdido toda credibilidad.



Son ex-alumnos suyos que han posicionado la palabra clave "opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa". Cada vez que uno de ellos vende un curso se lleva su comisión.
Una de mis favoritas es una tal María Largo, que se ha especializado en posicionar casas rurales y también tiene un apartado en su web para recomendar el curso y llevarse su comisión


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Dic 2021)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> Son ex-alumnos suyos que han posicionado la palabra clave "opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa". Cada vez que uno de ellos vende un curso se lleva su comisión.
> Una de mis favoritas es una tal María Largo, que se ha especializado en posicionar casas rurales y también tiene un apartado en su web para recomendar el curso y llevarse su comisión



Al menos está Tamayo en Youtube para combatir a este tipo de estafas.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (20 Dic 2021)

QUOTE="Jeffrey Lebowski, post: 38262889, member: 187031"]
Al menos está Tamayo en Youtube para combatir a este tipo de estafas.
[/QUOTE]
Por eso, he visto que hay otras academias que ofrecen másters y me gustaría saber si son fiables o no


----------



## charlyrs80 (20 Dic 2021)

xD


----------



## ulipulido (20 Dic 2021)

Ya toca el Roberto Gamboa estafa?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (20 Dic 2021)

Roberto Gamboa no existe, son los padres.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Nov 2022)

buena pregunta


----------

